# Hi-Ranger Boom Maintenance



## mbfroof

I recently purchased a 1994 GMC 7500 with a Hi-Ranger 5HA-48PBI boom that has a 2 man bucket. I do not have a manual for the boom. I have a problem with the bucket controls. The bucket controls will not lift the boom from the resting position. We found that one of the small nylon lines that go from the bucket hand controls to the boom is leaking. So should we change all the lines from the hand controls to the boom? What type of fluid does this part of the system use and how should we go about servicing this part of the system? Also the hydraulic system under the turret, should we drain all the fluid and replace the fluid and filters? How should we complete this servicing and what type of fluid do we use? Does anyone know where we can find a manual for the Hi-Ranger 5HA-48PBI Boom? Any help with this Hi-Ranger would be greatly appreciated. Thank You!


----------



## zsteinmetz

I have the same boom you are reffering to and have a couple manuals too. If the upper control lines get air in them the leak must be fixed and the lines must be bled to get the air out. Until you do this the boom either wont move or it will go slowly. pm me your number and i will give you a call and i should be able to help you out.


----------



## mbfroof

*Thank You!*

Thank You zsteinmetz for your assistance with my Hi-Ranger boom. We think that we are able to complete the necessary maintenance required to get the boom in safe operable condition. Your information has been greatly appreciated. Thank You! 
If you come across a manual please keep us in mind, we would still like to find a manual for the Hi-Ranger.


----------



## charlene0773

zsteinmetz said:


> I have the same boom you are reffering to and have a couple manuals too. If the upper control lines get air in them the leak must be fixed and the lines must be bled to get the air out. Until you do this the boom either wont move or it will go slowly. pm me your number and i will give you a call and i should be able to help you out.



Is there any way that you can describe or post a diagram of how to bleed the air out of these lines? My husband has been trying to get his bucket truck fixed for 3 days now but he cant figure out how to bleed these lines. Any help would be so appreciated!


----------



## Johnny Boy

*Hi I'm John*

Was reading about the High-Rangers boom Maintenance. I have a Ford 1986 high rangers looking for the pump to bleed the boom was showed how. By the ones that repair my truck there not wanting to work on older trucks anymore. If anyone could help please do.


----------



## kevin mead

My name is Kevin
What kind of hydraulic fluid do you use in a HI-RANGER Boom?


----------



## Jlosey1881

It's easy the bleeder screws are right by the the lower boom controls there is one on each side of the controls the Joy stick lines come In to the same valve. You only open one at a time on the same valve, but you can bleed all 3 valves at the same time if you need to.the more you screw them out the faster it will bleed. And if your Joy stick lines are clear you can see the air coming through the line.
Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Signs unlimited

Jlosey1881 said:


> It's easy the bleeder screws are right by the the lower boom controls there is one on each side of the controls the Joy stick lines come In to the same valve. You only open one at a time on the same valve, but you can bleed all 3 valves at the same time if you need to.the more you screw them out the faster it will bleed. And if your Joy stick lines are clear you can see the air coming through the line.
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


Are the Allen head set screws and wing nuts on other side of lower both bleeders do you need to hold lever one way or the other what is correct procedure for bleeding


----------



## Wysong4x4

If anyone could describe in detail how to bleed the lines it would be very helpful. Also does anyone have a manual for 5FI-52PBI?


----------



## Chasestreeseevice

zsteinmetz said:


> I have the same boom you are reffering to and have a couple manuals too. If the upper control lines get air in them the leak must be fixed and the lines must be bled to get the air out. Until you do this the boom either wont move or it will go slowly. pm me your number and i will give you a call and i should be able to help you out.


I need some help with my hi ranger bucket need a wiring diagram for the deadman switch and the joystick control tubing to the lower valves needs new hose someone tried to use air brake tubing but it doesn't have much pressure at the joystick


----------



## Chasestreeseevice

zsteinmetz said:


> I have the same boom you are reffering to and have a couple manuals too. If the upper control lines get air in them the leak must be fixed and the lines must be bled to get the air out. Until you do this the boom either wont move or it will go slowly. pm me your number and i will give you a call and i should be able to help you out.


Do you have the wiring diagram for the deadman for my hi ranger bucket i need to replace the clear tubing lines to the joystick too not sure what kind of tubing do i get i found some naraflow 1/4 type h tubing looks similar


----------

